# What is magic mix



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I have been hearing about magic mix I have a doe who is three to four weeks from delivery she has started to pick at her feed and hay she has lost some weight and have Heard a lot about magic mix but I don't know what it is or where to get it. Thank you for any help.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually we give Magic Mix to a doe who is exhausted from labor or a newborn who needs a little boost, but Nutra Drench is probably more nutritional.
It is coffee, molasses & whiskey (or any kind of booze not liquior or wine)mixed in thirds.
Having said that, the better route to find out would be how come she is picking at her food? Do you mean grain or hay?
SOmetimes they only eat relatively small amounts frequently in the last days.

You also need to find out why she is losing weight; if it's wormload or just low appetite, which you can give Bcomplex.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I would almost say she is depressed


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

She is only picking at grain 18% pellets and hay she is only a few weeks from delivery she acts tried or depressed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you had a fecal done on her lately to include coccidia?


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

No I just bought her three months ago but will have one done


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she the only goat?


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she the only goat?


No I have four three are going to have babies


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I gave her the B complex shot last night and she ate all her grain and starting on her hay she seems more bright eyed also thank you for the help you guys are the best


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

cashmere said:


> I gave her the B complex shot last night and she ate all her grain and starting on her hay she seems more bright eyed also thank you for the help you guys are the best


This morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad the b complex helped.


----------

